# Cricket keeper



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

I am geting my first gecko soon and would like to know if any1 uses a the cricket keeper to hold bulk bags of crickets?? would anyone recomend it or shoud i stick to buying tubs all the time??


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i wouldnt bother with bulk buying for a single gecko,
it will take ages for the your gec to get through them.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Buy single tubs!

Don't use a cricket keeper as they are rubbish...the crickets escape! I keep my crickets in a spare viv so there is NO WAY they can escape :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

agreed ^^^ also cricket keepers are pretty crappy they crack bits fall off and evrything. youd be best getting say a 16l woolworth box and putting them in their


----------



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks you help is much appreciated.:cheers:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I highly recommend cricket keepers. Ive had less escapee's with them than tubs. However small crickets (hatchings) can/will escape but you can stop this by putting muslin or old tights over the vents.


----------



## bob_l (Apr 14, 2007)

in my experience, the small keepers are rubbish but the large ones are fine. you have to kinda reiforce it with sticky tape and stuff to stop crickets escaping but its been perfect for lucusts.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

We use the cricket keepers and we've had lots escape but mostly while trying to get some out cos they don't really use the tubes. I like them though, you just need to cover the holes wher the flaps attach with blue tack.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree, I like the cricket keepers and the tubes I find very efective. i do find crickets smelly though. My gecko has got fussy and only eats locusts now anyway! He went on a starvation diet to prive the point and won!:bash:

Roy


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

We have a big cricket keeper and they are great, just blutak the holes where the flaps are on, as someone said on here. Do agree the flaps are flimsy tho: victory:


----------



## clc136 (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone use faunarium for their crix? i usually get black crix but recently i got brown ones instead and they seem to be much better jumpers, 
im sure ive got less crix left than i should have but the air vents look way to small for them to get through!


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

joe0709 said:


> agreed ^^^ also cricket keepers are pretty crappy they crack bits fall off and evrything. youd be best getting say a 16l woolworth box and putting them in their


i have a 9L spare rub box, you know the ones with the fasten down clips at each end, would that be suitable and is there a easier way to getting the crickets out rather then 1 by 1 with a pair of tongs?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

i use a faunarium , alot better imo


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

asm1006 said:


> We have a big cricket keeper and they are great, just blutak the holes where the flaps are on, as someone said on here. Do agree the flaps are flimsy tho: victory:


Same as me, but i have put celotape over the gaps near the flaps.
I'm using the large keeper, for locusts, as my beardie won't eat crickets anymore!

Never had any locusts escape, whereas when i used crickets in the keeper, i found a few loose in my bedroom!

I've found it perfect for locusts though.


----------

